# Postal Money order scam - again!



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

So now I get yet another solicitation - this time, not through my website, but Etsy.com. I have a previous post on the first scam. The email:

"Dear Seller,
I am interested in the immediate purchase of your item and will be make payment via cashier check/money order, my private shipping company will handle the shipping by picking up the item from you, but before payment will be made i need to be sure of who i am dealing with if you are going to be honest and sincere throughout the transaction. 
A certified cashiers check is cash-able the same day,there is going to be an excess fund on the check ,the excess fund is meant for the private shipping company who will come to your place for pick up of the item, so shipping is not a problem, will you be able to transfer the excess fund to the shipping company the same day you receive the check? check would be sent to you so when you get payment you can easily cash it at any cashing point near you or deposit in your bank. You'll be sending excess fund to my shipper which would be meant for shipping arrangement. if you agree, signify your interest by forwarding to me your Final Asking Price, Full Name & Contact Address and Tel # also i will want you to email to my private email address [email protected] because i had some bad network with my acct in Etsy.com, So plz kindly email me to my email address I await your response soonest.

Best and kind regards."

Notice:

• No mention of the exact item wanted.
• A willingness to overpay.
• The use of bad English
• "My private shipping company" - yeah, everyone has one.

I'm thisclose to swearing on the forum, but won't.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Look out there out there trying every trick they can think of.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Like I have said before these guys certainly get around. They don't seem to let any opportunity to scam someone pass them by. A lot of us get these routinely and simply hit the delete button but the sad thing is that there are enough "suckers" out there who respond and keep these people going.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

They are very vague in their email, I guess that is so they can spread it to as many small business' as possible without having to change it, and didn't you know that private shipping companies are a dime a dozen haha. Like I said before, it is amazing what these people will to to others just to make a quick buck.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Obviously people fall for this stuff or they wouldn't do it….as the old Barnum statement went "there is a sucker born every minute." Sad that the internet has provided more fodder for these idiots. Unfortunately, if they are caught the penalties are so soft that they just go on and do it again….

When I get these….I used to send them an email to mail the money to this address….then give them the address for the local police station…..I wonder what happens when the cops get the phony check…LOL


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

I get one of these scams through etsy quite often.

They always sound the same, no specific item mentioned to buy, wanting shipment based on a cashier's check.

The first couple of times I got sort of excited, thinking something had sold, but after a few days of not making any tracks on nailing down the product, and the shipping address changing several times until it was to finally end in Ghana, I got wise. From then on, I spot these deals quickly.

In various attempts, they've tried to get me to ship everything from knives, jewelry, to furniture, and even a casket. I got wise when the casket ship to address changed every day for five days, with the final destination being in Ghana. From then on, I've been wise to the scam.

Also, I've gotten many of these from Australia, and I found a website once with a long long list of alias' and email addresses the scam is sent by from there.

If you google their name, or email address, you can almost always find where someone else has gotten an email and that it is a fraud. Just to double check.

Here are the fraud email addresses I just got today in separate notes through Etsy.
> [email protected] 
> [email protected]


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

maybe etsy needs to get moving on this…sad…sad…sad…


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

only accept cash if u can. i listed some acrylic furniture on craigs list and got so many of these its not even funny but i told the people to give cash at time of pick up and then they never bothered me again.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe its the way you advertise your product? Have you tried black hat tricks…..That brings a lot of problems along with a bad rep…. I never get these emails form soliciters. Is your site secured(SSL)? There are many attempts to many types of scams out there. Always have a hold over on your parts if payed by check. Your absoulutly right about the bad english, no part numbers…Just crap. How many suckers fall for this?

www.getneds.com


----------



## sawing (Oct 24, 2009)

Okay, we get that there are scam artist out there. I'm tired of hearing about them. If I posted every scam or phishing e-mail I got, that's all you guys would be reading about. Lets just get back to wood working, please. Thank you!


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

I dont know what is worse- the scams?
Or that we get excited that the item we listed might actually be sold?

Mark A. DeCou-
Have you sold anything on Etsy?


----------

